# Pig ears question



## HookNladder1541 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a 4 month old pup trying to find the best chew toys for him he absolutely loves pig ears and destroys it very quickly, I have read a few bad things about pig ears, what are your thoughts


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't like them because yes they are gone too fast and also because they are greasy and not really good for dogs...
Try raw rib bones, knuckles and marrow bones. They last a long time, also antlers are great!


----------



## Conner (Jul 12, 2014)

I use the bones that have stuff on th inside of them. My dogs would lose interest in the other bones. They usually just buried them.


----------



## toycrusier (Jul 5, 2014)

Roxy loves Bully Slices. I buy them at Tractor Supply. They last a little longer than most chewies.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope this is not a stupid question is it safe for the dogs to eat them and swallow them?.
Or there just to chew on because the lady who owns the animal food place told me there safe for the dog to eat them.i kinda think she is wrong lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They cause many blockages cause they can be eaten before they are small enough to digest was my understanding.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't use the bully slices because my blockheads gulp them and I want to avoid intestinal blockages. I use the long bully sticks from Costco because they actually do chew them into oblivion.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

If I can break/squeeze/bend it with my own 2 hands, there's no chance it hell it will survive 10 mins with my dog. Pig ears also don't provide any health benefits to dogs either.


That said, I avoid bully stick/pig ear type "treats" altogether. They stink as soon as the saliva touches them, and they make everything else they touch stink.

The only dedicated chew "toy" my dog(and past dogs) get are antlers or antler segments(sometimes full racks are way too big). They're pretty much odor free, all natural, they don't splinter or chip away, great for teeth/gums, and they last a whole HELL of a lot longer than anything else you can buy that is edible.

If you don't have a good cheap source(like a friend who hunts) for antlers, the company "Chasing Our Tails" have a great selection of deer, elk, or moose antler segments. They're not cheap, but they last a while---and my dog is heavy chewer.


----------

